# Weight Gain



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Long time no see ;o} I've put on a lot of weight, how do you all keep the weight off and how did you lose any aditional weight. I'm so fat, I'm misreable.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, dear! When did you last have your TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 labs done? If recently, could you post the results and the lab ranges?

What thyroxine replacement are you on and what is your diagnosis?

Sending hugs and don't despair. Where there is a will; there is a way~!


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

3-5-2014 T4, FREE 1.2

TSH, SENSITIVE 0.058

That's all I have, Endo says keep on the Methimazole

Getting tired of this all ;o{

Oh Deer!!!! Silly me, think these are the right ones


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wyspur, it looks like you've posted the ranges but not the results for those labs?


----------



## sara736 (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with you, take your methimazole religiously and hold off on the herbals at least until you have had your next round of lab work.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My 1st endo told me that while on Tapazole I would naturally go to the weight I would be at if I were not hyper. I only gained 4 lbs despite being kept hypo for the majority of the 4.5years I was on it. Once I had a TT my weight remained, then I started to gain - I was however in a slight hypo state for several years trying to dial in my replacement dose.

Being in proper lab ranges is extremely important, especially if you are gaining or unable to lose weight.

My experience being on replacement - if my FT-3 is below 1/2 to 3/4 range I cannot lose weight.

It would be a good idea for you to have your FT-4 and FT-3 tested. Having a test back in March is too long to be on Tapazol without a test. Insist that testing be run. I for one was dose adjusted every 4-8 weeks the entire time I was on Tapazole with labs monthly.


----------

